# Somebody stole my honey!



## The Honey House (May 10, 2000)

The Honey House is a self serve stand at the end of my driveway. It's open 24 hours a day.
It's on the honor system.

Funny Story.
I've had that stand up for about 6 years now.
Never had a problem with major rip offs. Every now and then a jar would come up missing but nothing major. Then the local preacher stops by to buy a jar. We chat a bit and he asks if I get ripped off often. I tell them no, and it's not a big deal if I do. It's a hobby that pays for it self, etc. Next day - major rip off! Money and about 40 pounds of honey - GONE!

So after a few weeks things start to settle down, sales back to normal. The preacher stops by.
I tell him the story, we laugh. 

VERY NEXT DAY ANOTHER RIP OFF!! 

I called the preacher and told him (jokingly) not to come by any more as he brought me bad luck!

I haven't seen the preacher since and guess what-
no rip offs either!!


----------



## Joel (Mar 3, 2005)

That's either the biggest coincidence I've ever heard or probable cause for search warrant!


----------



## iddee (Jun 21, 2005)

The preacher's at the farmers market selling honey.


----------



## The Honey House (May 10, 2000)




----------



## Mitch (Jul 7, 2003)

Wow Dave
Not good did anything else come up missing other than your honey? Remember "In God we trust all others cach"Or something like this on a sign This property is guared by a crased man with a 44mag 3 days a week you guess witch 3 I will email you later with an idead i got from one of my cusomers


----------



## Dannny (Mar 23, 2005)

WHOA!, so you guys have a stand out in front of your house with jars of honey on it and people actually put money in your box or insert and walkaway?


----------



## The Honey House (May 10, 2000)

Yes, my honey house is a 6 X 8 shed.
It has a jar for the money so people can make change if they need to. 

Sometimes they leave the old bottles to recycle.


----------



## jalal (Sep 2, 2004)

that's awesome.

my friends and myself are putting together a plan of where we are going to move to, NH is #1 on our list actually.


----------



## Dannny (Mar 23, 2005)

****, you live in a really nice city/town than. Here in california everything would have been stolen, even the shaq(especially those strawberry shaqs)

Danny


----------



## Dannny (Mar 23, 2005)

I got an idea honeyhouse, what about a gutted vending machine? I say gutted because you wouldnt need cooling if you were to pick a soda vending machine. no shack needed or honor system, with the way things are headed with each coming generation(mostly the ones ive seen), the honor system will slowly go away.

Danny


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

Where I live "they" would steel the shed & the vending machine


----------



## David Stewart (Jan 22, 2005)

During the spring vegetable season I keep a folding table up by the mailbox with a coffee can. I put my extra vegetables from the garden on it. Never know what's going to be there or how much of anything as I often go a day or two without harvesting anything. I taped a sign to the table top that says "take what you need, pay what you want". My "average" price return for my vegetables is higher than what the grocery store charges. Doesn't matter to me if they steal the whole thing, I'd end up giving away most of my surplus to neighboring elderly folks who no longer garden. If some punk comes along and steals the vegetables and whatever money is there, at least their kids stand a decent chance of having something to eat tonight. 

David


----------



## scsasdsa (Jan 23, 2004)

we have a stand out by the road with eggs & honey vegies also. all on honor system but the money is collected every day and we don't put out a lot at one time.we lose an occasional jar but no big problems.


----------



## Dannny (Mar 23, 2005)

Wow, a different philosphy than I am used to. I gotta try that sometime.

Danny


----------



## BerkeyDavid (Jan 29, 2004)

I moved my honey to another honor stand down the road, this guy only puts out 3 jars at a time. I told him about the problem, so he knows about it. Trouble is he doesn't have the good sweet corn the other fellow has. 

I both hate and like the idea of the vending machine. Hate it because it shouldn't be necessary. If somebody needed some honey I would give it to them, heck I have given away as much as I have sold.

No electric out in front of my place though. I would need an extension cord 1/2 mile long!


----------



## iddee (Jun 21, 2005)

David, just buy your electricity in 5 gal. buckets. I'll be glad to sell you a few buckets. 

Maybe even a bridge or two, also.
LOL


----------



## BerkeyDavid (Jan 29, 2004)

LOL


----------



## The Honey House (May 10, 2000)

Yesterday when I came home I noticed that some one had been in the Honey House. Yup, $9.25 worth of honey gone but no $9.25 in the jar.

Today when I came home I noticed that some one had been in the Honey House. Yup, $9.25 in the jar but no honey gone. A note included said "Stopped by yesterday but forgot the cash."
"Thanks, We love the honey."


----------



## Dannny (Mar 23, 2005)

That is hella sweet, I am curious, how did you start this "honor system"?

Danny


----------



## BerkeyDavid (Jan 29, 2004)

"Honor is a man's gift to himself."
Rob Roy MacGregor, Scotland circa 1700 A.D.


----------



## dickm (May 19, 2002)

I tried the same thing at the stand where my bee-yard is. Two weeks later I calculated that 2 people out of five were honest. I don't feel bad about the honey. I feel really sad that I have to give up the rosy perception that I had of my fellow man/woman. Usually I would blame dishonesty on kids, assuming they would grow some morals later but this thievery was done by adults buying veggies for the family.

Dickm


----------



## uncletom (Apr 4, 2003)

We used to sell veggies, firewood and Christmas trees on the honor system in front of my dads home. He lives on a main road. He would also sell anything else he thought people would buy, burn barrels, dill etc.

Then he decided to tie up bundles of "camp fire wood" and sell at $6.00 a bundle. Not only did they steal the whole wagon load of wood, they took all the change in the can.

Nothing sets out anymore, they have to come to the house.

Must be campers and preachers are cut from the same cloth??









tom


----------



## Dannny (Mar 23, 2005)

Thats messed up.

Danny


----------

